# So Cadel pulls it off but even his yellow bike was not an Impec.



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Doesn't look good for that model, at all.

Congrats to Cadel Evans, Team BMC and BMC!

Thankfully he is not an American so I don't have every Joe Schmoe riding around in BMC Kits and Team Machines, (ala Lance/Trek/US Postal days).

Yell for Cadel!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

They are an American team though.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

88 rex said:


> They are an American team though.


I realize that, but Cadel is not American.... Hence playing the Australian Anthem at the podium and not the Star Spangled...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I counted 5 on SLR01s and 4 on Impecs for the team. I'm not a TT bike kind of guy, I'm liking the TM01 a lot after yesterday...

(I happen to be an American Joe Schmoe riding an SLR01, but no team kit...yet ;-)


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

looigi said:


> (I happen to be an American Joe Schmoe riding an SLR01, but no team kit...yet ;-)


But the winner of the Tour de France is not on an Impec, this year...

...and I'm an American on a SLT01 who hopes there will never be a day when I am out riding and see a dozen BMC's on the road, like I do Treks... and I'm lucky to rock my own kit.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

He had an Impec with yellow lugs for a day last year.
If he liked the Impec he'd have one.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> ...and I'm an American on a SLT01 who hopes there will never be a day when I am out riding and see a dozen BMC's on the road, like I do Treks... and I'm lucky to rock my own kit.



I was on a group ride the other day and 3 of us had BMC's. 3 Wiliers, a Cervelo, an Argon 18, a few Specialized Tarmacs.......and one Trek.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

88 rex said:


> I was on a group ride the other day and 3 of us had BMC's. 3 Wiliers, a Cervelo, an Argon 18, a few Specialized Tarmacs.......and one Trek.


Nice group you ride with. :thumbsup:


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Cadel started the last stage on a yellow Impec (Custom color) - once they hit Paris and the cobble-stone section he switched to the SLR01 (Team Machine) - the lap of Honor was done on the yellow Impec.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/TDF-2...-for-words-as-yellow-jersey-win-sinks-in.html


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Extended Congratulations BMCUSA!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you ;-)


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I"m very interested in the Impec for 2012 as well as the Team Machine. Unfortunately I can't buy both of them. I'm waiting on some more info/tests on the differences of these two bikes. I like the sound of the Di2 versions for both of these models. BMC USA can you shed a lil lite on the major diff in the Impec and the Team Machine?


----------



## pdontig (Jun 14, 2011)

BMCUSA said:


> Cadel started the last stage on a yellow Impec (Custom color) - once they hit Paris and the cobble-stone section he switched to the SLR01 (Team Machine) - the lap of Honor was done on the yellow Impec.


not quite right, he started the stage on a yellow Team Machine not an Impec... 

the yellow TM looked really nice, not sure why he changed in Paris...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Could this be a new SLR01??? Note that there is a seat seat post clamp.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

I heard / read that the 2012 Team Machine will have internal routing and a "normal" seat post clamp.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

looigi said:


> Could this be a new SLR01??? Note that there is a seat seat post clamp.


Good call!


----------



## wrr1020 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to see Cadel win the tour and i'm happy for the team. I just hope theirs no sudden interest in BMC from the masses ala Trek/Lance. I've been riding my Pro Machine for eight months and all the riding i do i've only seen two people on BMC's as opposed to the handfuls of Cervelo/Trek/Specialized i see on a daily basis.


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

jmsp said:


> I heard / read that the 2012 Team Machine will have internal routing and a "normal" seat post clamp.


I also heard that the 2012 SLR will NOT have a BB30 bottom bracket as the team is sticking with Di2 and ShimaNO don't make BB30's :frown2:

(Glad I have a 2011 SLR on order with Sram Red  )


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

looigi said:


> Could this be a new SLR01??? Note that there is a seat seat post clamp.


It is also Di2. I don't see down tube cables either.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

You can be sure BMC's are going to sell like hot cakes here in OZ! Well done Cadel you are a LEGEND!!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Michael15, trying to explain the diffeernce between the SLR01 & Impec in a short email is quite difficult - I would lik eto point out a few key differences and would suggest that you visit your local BMC Dealer as He/they should have a lot of information's, pictures that can be shared and explained.
Impec - made in Switzerland - SNC (Shell Nod Concept) -Performance and/or Race fit (BMC Team is riding Race Fit) - 3 color options fpr 2012 - Frame is NOT custom - you can choosemultiple build options (Di2 DA & Ult - Mech. DA & Ult. - SRAM Red - Lightweight Wheels (BMC branded) - Zipp - Mavic Cosmic Carbone - stem lenght - Hadlebar width - 3 saddle options (Fizik) and much more...
SLR01 - is also a lugged frame - all depending where you are based there are multiple complete bike options - BB86 - Seat Clamp for 2012 - 3 seat post options/set-back (6mm - 15mm - 30mm) every SLR01 will be delivered with a 15mm set back (6mm & 30mm are after market options).
I highly recommed that you see your BMC Dealer (as mentioned above) as there more details/information's to be shared with you. I hope the above gives you an idea about the Impec & SLR01.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

BMCUSA said:


> Cadel started the last stage on a yellow Impec (Custom color) - once they hit Paris and the cobble-stone section he switched to the SLR01 (Team Machine) - the lap of Honor was done on the yellow Impec.


Don't think so. I was there and he was definitely on the regular bike once they finally came into the Rue de Rivoli an hour late.. He'd changed bikes after the initial neutralised section.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

BMCUSA said:


> ...
> SLR01 - is also a lugged frame ...


???...


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

BMCUSA said:


> SLR01 - is also a lugged frame - all depending where you are based there are multiple complete bike options - BB86 - Seat Clamp for 2012 - 3 seat post options/set-back (6mm - 15mm - 30mm) every SLR01 will be delivered with a 15mm set back (6mm & 30mm are after market options).


 Do you know if the 2012 seat clamp of the SLR01 could be applied to the 2011 model?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

jmsp said:


> Do you know if the 2012 seat clamp of the SLR01 could be applied to the 2011 model?


My guess is not. If you look at the pic of Cadel, the seat tube appears to extend further above the top tube than it does on the 2011 (which I have). You'd also have to slot the seat tube to allow it to clamp down the seat post. Then you'll still need to use the proprietary seat post because of its unique trapezoidal cross section. What would this gain?


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

looigi said:


> My guess is not. If you look at the pic of Cadel, the seat tube appears to extend further above the top tube than it does on the 2011 (which I have). You'd also have to slot the seat tube to allow it to clamp down the seat post. Then you'll still need to use the proprietary seat post because of its unique trapezoidal cross section. What would this gain?


Yes, you're right.
I forgot that: "You'd also have to slot the seat tube to allow it to clamp down the seat post.":mad2:
The main benefit would probably be a tighter / secure clamping of the seatpost in the long term. Don't know if the internal expandable "rubber" that thighs the 2011 seatpost will remain stable in a long term utilization.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

jmsp said:


> Don't know if the internal expandable "rubber" that thighs the 2011 seatpost will remain stable in a long term utilization.


I believe it will if properly adjusted and clean of any lubrication, carbon paste, etc..


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Correction: Cadel started the last stage on a TdF yellow, custom painted SLR01 - After the finish Cadel did take a "lap of Honor" on Andy R (BMC Owner) yellow Impec.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

any idea what size SLR01 Cadel was riding on TDF 2011? 
Just curious, as I have met him in person in 2009 and have an autograph to prove it and he seemed to be about same height as I am, with about 6kg less fat!! 8^)


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

found my answer

http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2011/04/cadel-evans-bmc-slr01-auction/

size 50cm frame, top tube 535mm.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm exactly the same height as Cadel and I run a 53cm RM01, but my proportions are significantly different than his.

Cadel has long legs/short torso (with exceptionally long arms for his height) this is one of the main reasons he runs a smaller size bike- lower HT and shorter TT.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

haydos said:


> Cadel has long legs/short torso (with exceptionally long arms for his height) this is one of the main reasons he runs a smaller size bike- lower HT and shorter TT.


I think the main reason he would run a smaller size is that he couldn't get the bars low enough to be decently aero on a size 53. If you've got the flexibility of a pro, needing a short top tube is not the same issue it is for your normal short torso recreational rider. He probably has to run a 110 or 120mm stem because the size 50 top tube is so short.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*i think so too*



scirocco said:


> I think the main reason he would run a smaller size is that he couldn't get the bars low enough to be decently aero on a size 53. If you've got the flexibility of a pro, needing a short top tube is not the same issue it is for your normal short torso recreational rider. He probably has to run a 110 or 120mm stem because the size 50 top tube is so short.


Cadel's bike on auction has 140mm(!!) stem and his TDF 2011 bike has 120mm or 130mm stem and in both cases aggresively down angled stem too (~17 degrees down?). He has no spacers under the stem either. His seat is middle-of-the rails so nothing extreme there.....

If I had the same 535mm top tube frame (I am just 10mm shorter than Cadel and only 6kg heavier) I would need a thick stack of 30-40mm of spacers, 100mm stem with minimum angle, like ~4-6 degrees, and may be even a flipped up stem to raise the bars.... Not a good fit. BMC sizing for is poor, next size up is a whopping 15mm longer top tube, 550mm which would mean ~80-90mm stem in my case and quite nervous steering as a result - and odd looking too..... I think BMC need to add at least 2 more sizes in their range to fit more people better. As it stands now, I wont buy it because it wont fit me well. Most people who buy those bikes dont have flexibility and core strengths of Cadel.
You would expect more sizes from top of the range frame too, considering the price.

Curiously enough if you look at BMC cheaper road bikes aimed for ordinary "stiff" riders - their sizes and geometries are even worse then their top end SLR01. Bizarre, Mr BMC, quite bizarre. Sizes need to go up by no more than 10mm in each direction. 15mm gap is just too large in top tube and there is a massive 20mm gap in head tube length too.


----------

